# Is this possible?



## Diagaro (Jan 14, 2011)

So On one Of my video mixtapes I encountered a particular scene where a woman was being disemboweled by some duck voiced madman and the background score was pure tits
I typed some lyrics into Google and came up with the epic win that is Polkadot cadaver the song was chloroform girl. I have searched and found nothing in the StP search cache.

Heres the youtube link:  - Ill not provide any torrent links to keep the white knights at bay


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 10, 2011)

The song is a bit creepy and soothing at the same time. It makes me feel a little funny. Maybe I should let this one digest before I give an opinion. I may like it... I don't know yet. maybe


----------



## Myechtatel (Mar 11, 2011)

^yeah same here, weird...


----------



## Diagaro (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea thats how I roll. I love offbeat disturbing yet beautiful and artsy stuff like that


----------



## bwad99 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for this. i know some friends who will enjoy it. kinda strange because i was just listening to  which is kinda upbeat but a downer..


----------

